# "I Am Not Drinking Pea Milk".



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.....Mike Opperman.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/im-not-drinking-pea-milk/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I wonder how much this affected the milk market?A couple % demand in any commodity can make huge price swings.If there is 2% surplus the price crashes.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Very good article. The dairy industry lost that battle several years back. They combated those products with the REAL campaign. Only those products with the REAL SEAL are real milk.


----------



## DohrmannEnt (Nov 23, 2010)

In our house, we have 2 milks. Regular good old Milk for me and we purchase Fairlife for my wife and daughter. Both of them have a sensitivity to lactose. When our daughter was younger and more sensitive (time has helped her to somewhat grow out of it, just as my wife has become more sensitive) we tried several different "milks" such as Soy, Almond...I actually refused to call them milk since they are not derived from a lactating mammal. They were soy and almond juice, which is what they are, not any different than the fluid from an apple, orange or carrot.

They both like the Fairlife milk and it is also a product of a dairy that uses our application equipment so that makes us feel good as well. I believe that Fairlife is from dairies that only produce a2 milk. That is the good thing with genetic testing, they can determine which cows will produce a2 milk and only put them on the line.

Sadly, when my daughter and I go to a coffee shop for a daddy/daughter date, she has to have soy juice in her coffee. She refuses to call it soy juice and sticks with the normal soy milk even though she understands the difference. Stubborn 14 year old! 

Hopefully the FDA will address the labeling, but I feel it may be too late as it is already recognized widely as Milk. Somehow, someway, things need to change for the dairy industry as well as many other segments of agriculture to make it profitable for the producers. Hell, people are paying more for bottled water than they are for milk. A recent trip to Target and a gallon of Milk was $1.99. Sure it is a great deal for the average consumer but at what cost long term not only for the farmer, but for the people when no one is left to produce the products to feed our country.

-Dan


----------

